# smoked pork loin



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Did one this weekend.
took some apples and chopped them up - put them in a large baggie and poured in some raspberry chipotle sauce and a little Kolstika ( a Wyoming Liquor) then put that in the microwave for a minute- then squished in around. Took the pork loin and ran a long fillet knife dead center length wise thru the middle twice in an X fashion. Stuffed the pork loin with the mix. Then put rub over the entire loin- smoked for 3 hours- then pulled it out and made a tin foil packet- put each loin in one- put the rest of the apple mixture and put back in the smoker -about every 20 minutes for an hour I basted them with the chipotle sauce. At about 150 internal degrees I pulled them - sealed the foil and put them in a small cooler for an hour- Incredibly good.


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds real tasty. No pictures?


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Packfish said:


> At about 150 internal degrees I pulled them - sealed the foil and put them in a small cooler for an hour- Incredibly good.


That had to have taken some will power to wait that long before enjoying it. :biggrin1:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

FULLHOUSE said:


> Sounds real tasty. No pictures?


 no pictures- maybe this weekend- found some raspberry jalapeno and peach habanero chipotle sauces I would like to mess with- I am certainly going to start making my own sauces from the garden this coming season


----------

